# Guided Baffin Trip Need One



## pitchindad (Oct 14, 2004)

I bought the 8 person trip to Baffin that Captain Jim Onderdonk (Poco Loco Lodge) donated for Mike McBride last spring. I had one of the guys back out at the last minute and need to fill the spot. We arrive next Monday Oct. 19th and fish on Tuesday the 20th and stay the night. The trip includes two guides, Two nights lodging, and six meals. We paid 2200 and divide that by 8 and it comes to $275. If you can get off or are off and want to go call me or PM me right away. The first person who commits and pays gets the spot. I have checked with everyone I know and they can't get off work. I am taking my boat and plan to stay an extra day or two if the weather permits. 
I can be reached at 225-802-2820 cell.
John:help:


----------



## Troutman123 (Mar 21, 2007)

*Wading*

or boat , bait or arties ?


----------



## pitchindad (Oct 14, 2004)

*Troutman*

The deal is wading and artificals only. They may drift but I doubt it, we would be expected to furnish our own leadheads and rods/reels. They furnish plastics and topwaters.
Let me know if you are interested.


----------



## pitchindad (Oct 14, 2004)

*Some more info*

Ok, someone asked and I didn't know so I called the lodge. If the weather is bad the captain will make the call. I explained we had people coming from Louisiana and if possible a little advance notice would be great. Capt. Jim is supposed to call me when he is available and I can provide you with more info then. As far as who we will fish with it hasn't been decided so I can't answer that but like they say you pay your money and take your chances. This a very inexpensive trip for a guided trip to Baffin.


----------



## Troutman123 (Mar 21, 2007)

*Thanks Pitch*

Beleive I pass but thanks for the opportunity


----------



## rodwade (Feb 13, 2007)

You'll definatly enjoy the trip. MY buddy and I fish down there quite a bit. We had 3 guys a few weeks back and loaded up 119lbs of fish one day and 117 the next. Flatties were huge in sand flats about waist/chest deep. Trout on just about every rock! Then we headed over to the south side of baffin for reds in the shallows.


----------



## pitchindad (Oct 14, 2004)

*Spot filled*

Thanks for all the interest, it didn't take long we found someone to go. Looking forward to a good trip.


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

How did it go?


----------

